# My Blackhawk broke down!



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I was firing my old Ruger .357 Blackhawk Flat Top Saturday morning. I had run just over a hundred rounds through it when I heard the clatter of small parts falling around me. Looking at the gun, I saw the base-pin latch assembly was missing. Of all things, I found all the component parts on the floor, the screw, nut, and spring. The nut still had the threaded tip of the screw tightly threaded in place. No big deal, I thought, I keep replacement parts in my parts box at home.

Well, getting home, I cleaned up the gun and started to replace parts-No Go! The shank of the replacement screw would not pass through the hole in the frame. Comparing the old and new parts, the older part has a smaller diameter shank than the new. I tried the equal part for a Colt and it fit, but did not have the nut required. And, I didn't want to replace it with Colts parts, which are WAY higher in price than Ruger's. The $1.50 screw from Ruger is $9.50 for the Colt.

Simple fix, if I had a .110" diameter drill bit, which I didn't have. So, yesterday I took the gun, and my parts, to my gunsmith and told him of my plight. He asked me if I had a minute, which I did. In about five minutes or less, he came back with my gun fixed.

How much? I asked him. Gratis.

This gun, incidentally, I will have had fifty years in May of this year, and has had 16,000+ rounds fired through it.










This is the gun of my story.

Bob Wright


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Gorgeous revolver, *Bob*! Glad it's up and running again. One seldom hears of Rugers breaking, but anything can happen.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I read this on the Ruger forum but for some reason I couldn't post there last night. I knew that old revolver was in good hands and that you would fix her. You need to take that gunsmith out to lunch one day Bob. Good shooting.:smt033


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*fixed*

Bob Wright; sir my Single Six did the same over Thanksgiving. Right in the middle of squirrel season. I figured it was something I did. Now yours.

Just don't make stuff like they used to. 35yrs.
The lady @Ruger laughed and assured me the squirrels wouldn't care. Parts came, fixed it and the squirrels are still laughing. Maybe I'll get lucky and this one will last awhile.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That's a shame Bob. Our Rugers are suposed to last untill passed down to great grandchildren at least. Sounds like you have been dealing with that Gunsmith since before you bought that gorgeous Blackhawk.

Craig, that lady at Ruger just doesn't understand how important the Squirrel hunt is to us old farts. But of cource she was correct.

After much filing and stoning, I now have my new GP100 popping all the caps. I know they are rugged but am amazed at how rough, as in inhibiting hammer fall, they are making them now days.

:smt1099


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*done right*

TOFf: sir, I used 'IBOK' after cleaning and polishing my GP. What a difference. Did a little spring change. Wow factor. My shooting buddy did his without yappin at me [how to do] now we'll dress his.
From the factory they are rough; now I know and am comfortable doing just about anything with it mechanically.. We wouldn't have the knowledge had they done it right:anim_lol:


----------



## nater3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I will be buying my first handgun a GP100 4in. SS tomorrow night. Where can I read about how to do some of these things you guys mention to make my gun the best it can be? I am planning on ordering the wolf spring kit, but want to know more about polishing, etc that will make my gun better. 
Thanks,
Nate


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ibok*

nater3: Sir; if you are comfortable taking things apart and putting them back together. Smoothing "polishing" the innards of your GP100 will make you smile a little more.
My first recommendation: RugerForum.com Ask someone to point you to the "Iowegan's" book of knowledge. "IBOK" well written, well thought out, and written by a retired gunsmith.
Follow his recommendations.
There isn't a second recommendation.
Shoot the mess out of your new one and enjoy.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

nater3 said:


> I will be buying my first handgun a GP100 4in. SS tomorrow night. Where can I read about how to do some of these things you guys mention to make my gun the best it can be? I am planning on ordering the wolf spring kit, but want to know more about polishing, etc that will make my gun better.
> Thanks,
> Nate


Do what Craig said and you will be on your way.

:smt1099


----------

